# Newly released documents show just how wrong Bush and the GOP was about BIN LADEN.



## rdean (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks like Obama got him just in time:

More details about how bin Laden intended to move from his Abbottabad, Pakistan, compound by fall 2011, suggesting the CIA and the SEALs got him just in time. The documents released so far don't say where he wanted to move, or whether anyone in the Pakistani government of intelligence service was helping him.
A clear picture that bin Laden was deeply involved in managing the organization, not hiding in a cave, as American officials used to like to say. He was in close touch with the affiliates, and intimately involved in policy debates. "You see through the documents that bin Laden was very hands on with the day to day running of the organization," a senior intelligence official said. He gave clear instructions on media strategy and admonished affiliates not to show beheadings, for example, or photos of dead operatives, which he though were bad for morale. He urged the affiliates to attack the U.S., and if they couldn't do that, attack France.
Al Qaeda's leaders also urged further attacks on the United States. "We need to extend and develop our operations in America and not keep it limited to blowing up airplanes," says a letter, apparently written by bin Laden, to Nasir al-Wuhayshi, head of al Qaeda's Yemen branch.
Bin Laden Worried Wife Had Tracking Device in Tooth

Republicans are running on the same failed policies they have been running on for the last 40 years.

Their foreign policy is just as inept.  They constantly hound Obama and look at the mess they made of everything.  How America can be tricked into believing the GOP keeps them safe is beyond me.  Republicans have caused more damage than both al Qaeda and Isis put together.  The honest ones even admit it.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2016)

Osama bin Laden was a CIA asset (Tim Osman) up until the day he died of marfan's syndrome on December 13th, 2001. He was instrumental behind the CIA's "mujahadeen" that was used to lure the USSR into their own version of the "Vietnam War" in  Afghanistan fostered by Zbigniew Brzezinski in 1979 that was nothing less than an effort in futility...anyone that believes that Barrypuppet was instrumental in taking down bin Laden is nothing but a moron and a total shill and void of how things really work.....fact.


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Osama bin Laden was a CIA asset (Tim Osman) up until the day he died of marfan's syndrome on December 13th, 2001. He was instrumental behind the CIA's "mujahadeen" that was used to lure the USSR into their own version of the "Vietnam War" in  Afghanistan fostered by Zbigniew Brzezinski in 1979 that was nothing less than an effort in futility...anyone that believes that Barrypuppet was instrumental in taking down bin Laden is nothing but a moron and a total shill and void of how things really work.....fact.


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2016)

Letting Bin Laden go was probably the GOP's greatest failure.  It was one failure Republicans couldn't stop Obama from fixing.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2016)

Afghanistan in the 1960's.

I


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2016)

Road trip to Afghanistan. Got some lovely dresses from there.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 4, 2016)

rdean said:


> Letting Bin Laden go was probably the GOP's greatest failure.  It was one failure Republicans couldn't stop Obama from fixing.


 Bin laden never got to see the year 2002.


----------



## rdean (Mar 5, 2016)

So glad America wasn't hit again by a Bin Laden plan or Republicans would have looked even more inept for letting him go.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 5, 2016)

rdean said:


> So glad America wasn't hit again by a Bin Laden plan or Republicans would have looked even more inept for letting him go.


Bin laden was a CIA asset up until the day he died in December of 2001. He, along with Zbigniew Brzezinski started  al qaeda in 1979 to fight a proxy war with Russia. They were simply mercenaries used to keep the Middle East de-stablized. Aftyer the collapse of the USSR, the banking oligarchs had to create a new fear threat and that was al qaeda and they control them. If you believe the official story of 9/11/01, you are either ignorant or flat out stupid.


----------



## rdean (Mar 5, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > So glad America wasn't hit again by a Bin Laden plan or Republicans would have looked even more inept for letting him go.
> ...


How can you believe something so retarded?  
With so many people working in this country in intelligence, something like that would have eventually become common knowledge.  It's clearly a classic conspiracy without a word of truth.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 5, 2016)

rdean said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


 It is common knowledge and many people are speaking out. How can you not know that Osama bin Laden aka Tim Osman was  a CIA asset? There are MILLIONS of people that have woken up to the fact that 9/11 was a false flag event of monumental proportions. You could drive a brigade of tanks through the official story. Let me ask you, do  you buy the magic bullet theory the Warren Commission pushed concerning the JFK murder? Do yourself a favor...watch this video when you get a chance. It is the best documentary of all time and historically 100 percent correct.


----------



## rdean (Mar 8, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Please, please tell us Obama was born in Kenya.


----------

